# Eel-Tailed Catfish!!



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey all i wanted to no if anyone could tell me how much i would be able to sell my catfish for i have been offered $18 from a local pet shop. I am changing my fish ova to small colourful fish for better looks. He/She is around 30 to 40cm long. Prob 1 to 2 years old. Just want to no if i am getting ripped off Cheers.


----------



## sockbat (Oct 5, 2007)

Hell yes your being ripped off.


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

How much do u think i should be getting or for swapping how many guppies


----------



## sockbat (Oct 5, 2007)

The pet shop will resale for $30-$60 if not more


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

lol, well i aint be doing that cheers


----------



## JasonL (Oct 5, 2007)

Eat him, he'll save you $20 on pizza.


----------



## sockbat (Oct 5, 2007)

I would swap if possible


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

lol only prob is you are in ACT


----------



## sockbat (Oct 5, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Eat him, he'll save you $20 on pizza.


 
Mmmmmm Yummy:lol::lol:


----------



## sockbat (Oct 5, 2007)

bjbk18 said:


> lol only prob is you are in ACT


 
I ment swap with pet shop I don't want fish


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

lol sorry lol yer i said that aswell and they just told me they would swap for 6 as they were $3 each


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell them to shove it and go to an actual aquarium shop


----------



## darkangel (Oct 5, 2007)

try and find a local fish forum and u may have some luck. maybe even post an add on petlink asking for offers. i'll try and find a price for u though.


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

cheers darkangel. so happy i didnt say yes


----------



## mblissett (Oct 5, 2007)

I got my Tandanus (which is what he is) catfish for $15 each they were only 10cm.....

They had larger ones for $90 - $120 

This was from Kenthurst Fish and Ponds (home business) so yeah you could get a bit more for him!!

Matt


----------



## warren63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Saw a cattie about the same size as yours about 2 months ago in an aquarium shop for $120 !!! they must have sold it as last time i was in there about a month ago it was gone


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

cheers warren63 and mblissett. Didnt no that!!! well ive put a post on a fish website but nothing yet


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I will ask how much the pet shop is going to sell him for after keep them thinking i am gunna sell it to them lol. One pet shop (good one) told me instead of selling it to her advertise it out the front of her shop which i thought was really good. So how much should i advertise it for $60?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 5, 2007)

bjbk18 said:


> lol sorry lol yer i said that aswell and they just told me they would swap for 6 as they were $3 each



Isn't that annoying. They offer you 6 fish "worth $3 each" for your fish. They have about 300 percent markup on the fish they have offered you then sell your fish for another 300 percent markup. You get about $6 worth of fish and the petshop makes a bucket.


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep but what can ya do


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 5, 2007)

Jeez, I just did the math assuming they sell the fish for $60. Let's say you take the 6 fish, they effectively get you fish for about $6 due to markup. They then sell your fish for $60 effectively making 1000 percent profit.. That's not business, that's criminal!


----------



## cris (Oct 5, 2007)

$18 bucks is a fair price, obviously petshops are going to make a profit they are a business. If you want to get stuffed around and waste a heap of your time sell it privately, you might even get a few extra dollars. Personally i would chop it up for my animals to eat rather than risk it going into substandard care(make sure to remove the venomous spike).


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 5, 2007)

If you take the $18, take it in cash. You don't want to be ripped off twice by the same people. A car salesman tried the same on me once. I had two cars to trade towards a new one. The salesman said the best he could offer on my two cars was $10,000 towards trade in as he had to make a profit on the sale of the used cars. I asked him isn't he making a profit on the sale of the new car also. He didn't know how to answer... I did, I called him a brainless twit, walked out and got $29,000 for the same two cars from the car yard a few kilos up the road


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

cris who said anything about it going into substandard care..? That's a pretty big assumption..


----------



## cris (Oct 6, 2007)

PhilK said:


> cris who said anything about it going into substandard care..? That's a pretty big assumption..



Most petshops have substandard care as do heaps of private keepers, therefore selling it can risk it going into substandard care. Mine ended up in the freezer after it started stabbing one of my turtles(didnt have anywhere else to keep it), a few bucks from the petshop vs good fresh fish that you cant buy at a reasonable price. I think by goannas and turtles think i made the right choice.


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ive been away 4 a couple of days havent worried bout selling it yet i have a mate which breeds fish asking some of his mates if they want to buy him. Still unsure bout the price but i am just gunna take the best offer cheers


----------



## warren63 (Oct 14, 2007)

i was in an aquarium shop today and made me wonder what ended up happening with your cattie ?? so what happened ??


----------



## chickenman (Oct 14, 2007)

i reackon u could easily get close to $100 for him judgeing from prices of fish from a couple of pet shops.. but probly do a bit more research on a couple of different websites


----------



## atrax (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get fingerlings of tandanus, they seen\m to be a bit hard to get hold of, must be the drought.


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey warren63. i stil havent got around to selling it because of my HSC but after my HSC i will try and sell it.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 14, 2007)

Aquarium shops will usually give you 30% of shop price as store credit, that's a pretty standard thing in my experience.


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 14, 2007)

hey atrax, there are some in the pet shops at Forster NSW last time i went i think there was 6 left.


----------



## Gazza1983 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Mate yes i agree with what the others said you should be looking at a bit more then that for him/her. Also did you grow it up from a baby or is he/she wild caught just curious as you put age between 1 to 2 year old.

Cheers Gary


----------

